# What's better........



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Meguiars ultimate wash and wax anywhere or grease lightning show room shine?
Thanks.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

jcrease said:


> Meguiars ultimate wash and wax anywhere or grease lightning show room shine?
> Thanks.


Megs is a wash and wax shampoo and GL is a waterless "wash and wax" so they cant really be compared.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dcj said:


> Megs is a wash and wax shampoo and GL is a waterless "wash and wax" so they cant really be compared.












new product from Meguiars it seems, called Ultimate wash and wax anywhere..

(sorry OP haven't tried it, I use Chem guys hose free eco wash or optimum no rinse)


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> new product from Meguiars it seems, called Ultimate wash and wax anywhere..
> 
> (sorry OP haven't tried it, I use Chem guys hose free eco wash or optimum no rinse)


My mistake,havent seen that one before.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I use the grease lightning in door shuts and under bonnet and around the house. Saw the meguiars in halfords but seems a bit expensive for £15 for less than a litre, which I would not mind paying if it was better than the grease lightning product.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard rumour that GLSS is available at £10 a litre in QD stores which makes
it much better value than off the telly. Problem is that its grease cutting power
is no more. It's still good on stainless steel and glass though.

What _might_ make the Megs stuff better is if the inevitable overspray doesn't 
dry white. That would make it much easier to use than the GLSS...

For the car, ONR and CG-HFE are the order of the day.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Recently bought the Meg's 'WAWA'. It's my first waterless wash so I wasn't really sure what to think or expect as generally I just don't use them. I've not yet tried it on what you'd call a soiled car, but I used it to refresh the paint on my ZT after it had collected a couple of days of airborne dust and light rain-spots, and I have to say it does do what it says on the bottle. The car was already waxed and the WAWA restored the 'just-washed-and-detailed' shine without having to crack-out the buckets and hose.

It's nearly as simple as using a detailer, but you'll find you use more MFs because the MFs you use to spread the stuff around soon become saturated, meaning that you need another one or two dry MFs to buff-up the shine. I can also confirm that the overspray doesn't dry white.


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

'Non scratch formula safely washes and waxes 3-4 cars without water'

Why would anyone even give this the time of day?


----------

